# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Bloedverlies bij geslachtsgemeenschap

## fikriaatje

Hoi hoi

Ik zit met een probleem en ik hoop dat iemand me hier mee kan helpen.
Ik heb vijf jaar een relatie gehad en toen ik 21 was heb ik voor het eerst sex gehad, bij de eerste vijf tot zes keer had ik bloedverlies van mijn ontmaagding
Sinds een half jaar heb ik geen relatie meer en ik heb in dit half jaar met twee andere mannen sex gehad, maar elke keer wanneer ik sex had gehad had ik weer bloedverlies, weet iemand misschien hoe dit komt??
De laatste keer dat ik sex had gehad heb ik vijf dagen gebloed, net als of ik ongesteld was, maar dat kon niet want ik was de week daarvoor al ongesteld geweest.
Heeft iemand dit misschien ook meegemaakt, durf er niet echt mee naar de dokter


groetjes fikriaatje

----------


## snipper

Hoi,

Heb je ook pijn tijdens de sex? Want dan kan het zijn dat er iets beschadigt aan de binnenkant. Anders zou ik niet weten waardoor dit kan komen. Je zegt dat je niet naar de dokter durft, maar eerlijk gezegd lijkt me dat toch wel verstandig... Misschien kun je dan een goede vriendin meenemen voor de ondersteuning?

Sterkte in ieder geval!

----------

